# Yellow De Rosa Merak



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

This is my NOS 2004 De Rosa Merak which I bought when the Australian distributor liquidated its stock last year. I wouldn't have considered such a frame normally but after seeing Brewster's yellow Merak I started googling De Rosa and the auction site came up with the firesale.

I only bought it because it came in at a third of the new price albeit with no warranty so, yes, it's a risk. I've only ever ridden a 1990 steel frame made with reynolds 531c tubing so I don't know what to expect

After owning it for nine months and slowly collecting components from diverse sources, mostly online thanks to discovering PBK, Totalcycling on RBR (also ebay) I took it to my LBS for prep and headset fitting and it's just come back.

The photos show the frame, 52cm regular geometry, as well as a detail of overspray under the downtube, to be expected I suppose for a handmade frame. 

Also, details of its unusual front der. cable routing. I've messaged some owners about this and they've been very helpful in advising on cabling but I'm still wondering if I need ferrules for the fd cable housing ends as the Campagnolo cable set only supplies enough ferrules for the down tube guide and rear derailleur hosings and they're specific for diameter so if I use aftermarket ones is that OK?.

I'm waiting for a new workstand to arrive anyday now so it should be on the road next week.

Sorry about the length of this post but I'm as excited and keen to show you my bike as I am to see yours.


----------



## colint (Feb 27, 2007)

NO problem at all with after market ferrules, you probably don't "need" them, but won't do any harm. Lovely frame, good luck with the build and let us see it when finished.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Thanks for your advice colint.

I've just received my workstand, custom made by Darrell McCulloch who builds the immaculate Llewellyn custom steel bikes in Brisbane, Australia, so I'll be building it up soon with mostly 2006 Chorus components, except for Record shifters (as a special treat) and a 2007 Centaur cf rear derailleur (long story).

Apart from the name the Centaur derailler looks identical to the Chorus rd. Stem is the Newton 26, bars, Deda 215 shallow bend, Thomson Elite no-setback post, Serfas Stinger saddle (never tried it before, bought on ebay cheap) and my 6 month old fantastic Campagnolo Proton wheels which will share duties with the steel bike until I can afford a training wheelset like Mavic OP with Chorus hubs 32 spoke etc.


----------



## nw60312 (Aug 26, 2005)

*Workstand...*

Can you post some pictures of the workstand?

-Nate


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Hi Nate,

Darren's works stand has two sets of attachments for the dropouts as in the first photo. You attach by the rear dropouts to wash the bike, draping the chain over the plasic coated rod then when it's dry you turn the frame around and attach to the smaller attachments to dry and polish or work on it.

I just washed my bike so I was able to take these pictures. Workmanship is great and the stand, although looking flimsy is as strong as can be according to Darrell. You can work on MTBs as well and you never have to clamp seatposts or frame tubes. On this point Darrell is fanatical because he's been a mechanic for Australia's national teams in Olympic and Commonwealth games and has worked extensively in Europe and maintains that all racing mechanics use this type of workstand where the bike is supported by the BB and the forks.

Edit. I'm trying to upload pictures of the workstand but I can't seem to get online so I'll send this reply first and try to send photos later.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

*Photos*

I hope they're attached this time.


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Very nice Mario.....I think I've seen one of these before....:idea: Be sure post the completed bike. I have some pics of mine in a yellow/black/red build idea you might like...if I ever get around to posting them.

brewster


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Thanks Brewster. The completed bike is at the "Post your De Rosa here' site which you started. It's the latest post. Once again thanks for the inspiration. I hope you like mine and yeh, I'd love to see more of yours.

Marz.


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I love that bike


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

I just noticed yours came with the Campy metal BB guide as single cable version. Mine came with a cheapo plastic single. After it broke, I bought a Campy metal double and modified into a single similar to what you have there. It shifts much better. If I can ever get around to it, I'll should get some new shots of my yellow Merak to post it's current state.

brewster


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

I took it to the LBS to have headset and BB guide fitted and to chase the threads. When I got home I noticed the single guide and had to call him up and ask about it. He was way ahead of me, I didn't know you could get a single cable version. 

Anyhow, I much prefer riding the De Rosa to my steel bike which I regard as my training bike. We're coming into spring here and I can't resist taking it out during the week as well as the weekends. I definately feel I'm going faster, as it's so responsive and stiff yet comfortable if I don't inflate tyres to max pressure.

Can't wait to see your new verson.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

I took it to the LBS to have headset and BB guide fitted and to chase the threads. When I got home I noticed the single guide and had to call him up and ask about it. He was way ahead of me, I didn't know you could get a single cable version. 

Anyhow, I much prefer riding the De Rosa to my steel bike which I regard as my training bike. We're coming into spring here and I can't resist taking it out during the week as well as the weekends. I definately feel I'm going faster, as it's so responsive and stiff yet comfortable if I don't inflate tyres to max pressure.

Can't wait to see your new verson.


----------

